# difference between fisher paint and metal paint from homedepot



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

What's the difference between the yellow metal paint I can buy from home depot and fisher paint? (And I'm talking about the paint you buy in the can that you roll on not spray form)


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Buy the home depot stuff.....in order to make the fisher paint work effectively you have to do a TON of prep work and the surface needs to be pretty much perfect. I did the back of my blade last year with the fisher stuff and the front with a custom rustoleum mix a local paint place does to match the fisher color. Even with the high impact of the front, it held up MUCH better than the back. So unless you have access to a sandblaster and have the time to spend making the surface nice a clean, just buy the home depot stuff....close enough color match and will probably work better than the fisher paint.

-mike-


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

i'm in the process of repainting both my plows with rustoleum from home depot. They sell a primer that seems to be pretty good, I just put that on today.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm using Rustoleum Safety Yellow. It's a little bright, but whatever.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

mcwlandscaping;624598 said:


> Buy the home depot stuff.....in order to make the fisher paint work effectively you have to do a TON of prep work and the surface needs to be pretty much perfect. I did the back of my blade last year with the fisher stuff and the front with a custom rustoleum mix a local paint place does to match the fisher color. Even with the high impact of the front, it held up MUCH better than the back. So unless you have access to a sandblaster and have the time to spend making the surface nice a clean, just buy the home depot stuff....close enough color match and will probably work better than the fisher paint.
> 
> -mike-


This is true but you can buy a primer sealer for acylic enamel paints and it's the best stuff known to man. We just painted 3 harness's and a snow bucket today and the expensive paint and primer is worth every penny. No need to sand blast just use a wire wheel and clean with laquer thinner 3 times and start priming. JMO


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

Go to ACE hardware and get the yellow marking paint(solvent based) in a spray can. 7.99 .great match and dries in 5 min...worked great on mine...oh and lasts


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I always spray a Clear Coat on after painting. Makes the blade slicker and snow doesn't stick.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

JD Dave;625037 said:


> This is true but you can buy a primer sealer for acylic enamel paints and it's the best stuff known to man. We just painted 3 harness's and a snow bucket today and the expensive paint and primer is worth every penny. No need to sand blast just use a wire wheel and clean with laquer thinner 3 times and start priming. JMO


Didn't know that...learn something new everyday! Can you give me anymore information about this primer?

-mike-


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

mcwlandscaping;625189 said:


> Didn't know that...learn something new everyday! Can you give me anymore information about this primer?
> 
> -mike-


It's $90 /gallon here but it goes a long way. You have to spray it but it paints over any kind of paint and it covers well ion one coat. I could paint probably 12 blades with a gallon of primer. You can buy it in any size you want though. Go to an auto paint store and just ask them for a really good primer sealer. The best part is this stuff dries in like 5 min, allowing you to apply your top coats right after. We always used rust paints up untill 3 years ago and after using good paint I will never go back. We use an Aycrilic Enamel for our top coat with an hardener and reducer.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

JD Dave;625207 said:


> It's $90 /gallon here but it goes a long way. You have to spray it but it paints over any kind of paint and it covers well ion one coat. I could paint probably 12 blades with a gallon of primer. You can buy it in any size you want though. Go to an auto paint store and just ask them for a really good primer sealer. The best part is this stuff dries in like 5 min, allowing you to apply your top coats right after. We always used rust paints up untill 3 years ago and after using good paint I will never go back. We use an Aycrilic Enamel for our top coat with an hardener and reducer.


Thank you!! that is very much appreciated!

-mike-


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I am going with a factory recondition and powder coating. Anyone need some POR 15? Limited supply. I only have $800 of the stuff! BlackCote, Glistren Clear Cote, Self etching primer, gray POR 15 Primer Paint, Sulotion, metal clean, Marine clean. I got it all.


----------

